# Keeping the tank cool.



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

I've got a 2-3 litre tank set up for a triops. Unfortunately the triops eggs need to be at 21-24 degrees to hatch, which is a problem because the temperature in stourport (where i live) is about 25 degrees according to the other tanks in my room. 

So my question is how do I keep the tank cool without adding chlorine or anything nasty to the water?

Asha


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can make a waterfall with a filter or blow a fan across the water. The air will get humid but evaporation will cool the water. Or you can make dechlorinated ice cubes.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Could I make ice cubes of RO water? would that work?

Waterfall with the filter sounds like a good idea too


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, RO ice cubes have saved the day many times. Just be careful to avoid using too many and dropping the temp too quickly or too much.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Okay thanks everyone


----------

